# Favourite NTs, living or dead, famous or ordinary...



## KingKong (Jul 26, 2009)

Frank Zappa, Christopher Hitchens, Robert Fripp, Omar Rodriguez-Lopez


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Well isn't this thread just full of sentimentality, in comparison to the NF one. Ha.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

shakalaka said:


> Well isn't this thread just full of sentimentality, in comparison to the NF one. Ha.


Yes i can feel the lurrrve in this topic. Please stop it's sickly sweet :tongue:
The NF one is full of I love yous, you're amazings etc. The SP and SJ ones are rather empty though, especially the SP one


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I must mention a few people on this forum! 
 
ClubbedWithSpades ENTJ - My future wifey 

Interpol ENTJ/INTJ - Has a strange obsession with Noel Edmonds :tongue: He's a really cool person and i enjoy speaking to him.

InvisibleJim INTJ - don't know you well but you give some damn good advice  I think you'd be a fun person to talk to.

WolfStar INTJ - you seem great. I want to get to know you better 

knght990 INTJ - first PC member I ever spoke to  And the reason I kept coming back. It's amazing how a warm welcome can make you feel 

slowriot INTP - when I think of you I think of Dave  I haven't spoken to you much but you seem lovely 

Marino INTP - I admire you're honesty. Keep up with the good posts 

I've probably missed many people off the list. Please tell me if I have


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

^You forgot me.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

And of course shakalaka (INTP) - because you're just plain lovely


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

HollyGolightly said:


> And of course shakalaka (INTP) - because you're just plain lovely


And because she's just plain hilarious.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I must mention my ultimate favourite - Mikbert (INTJ) - beautiful person inside and out. We have the most awesome msn convos  :laughing:


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

INTP - Enid from Ghost World in all her obnoxiousdom.
INTP - Kurt Vonnegut Jr.
INTP - Dr. Manhattan from Watchmen

what can i say? i love my type :tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Sunless said:


> INTP - Enid from Ghost World in all her obnoxiousdom.


I think I love you for loving her. Lovely love triangle we have here. roud:


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Sure baby, lets invite INTPfemme and we can have a love square


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh my, an INTP love square just oozes sexiness. I'm game.

:tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm all for it. :happy:

How about we invite the set of all INTP females. Then we can have a love n-gon. Because I love mathematizing human emotion like that. 

But, on second thought, it would be more than a simple polygon--it would become a graph. Hmmm, I wonder if it would be planar.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

A planar graph of love. You put my romantic notions to shame, Nightriser.


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm going to just ignore the rules for this thread, is that ok? No? Ok.

1. Richard Feynman
2. Nikola Tesla
3. Galileo Galilei
4. Isaac Newton
5. Albert Einstein
6. Mikhail Tal
7. Bobby Fischer
8. Boris Sidis
9. House from the 3 first seasons, when he was a jerk because he was right, now he's just a jerk for the heck of it.
10. L and Kira (Raito) from Death Note.
11. The girl from Hard Candy (hard to type but I think she's a NT)
12. Kurapica, Killua, The king and Kuroro from Hunter X Hunter (I could list more, that series seem to have like 80% of their characters being NT, seriously)


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

My INTJ friend O.O Because I saw into his world, and I was amused.

knght990 and wolfstar for stalking me across the forum...in a good way. ^_^

invisiblejim for letting me pretend to be part of his posse.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Auguste Dupin is the most dope INTP detective ever. 
Don't deny it now.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Batman. (I'm still a kid deep down...maybe not all that deep cause that was only like 8 years ago....but somewhat deep down)


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Batman. (I'm still a kid deep down...maybe not all that deep cause that was only like 8 years ago....but somewhat deep down)



Batman is ISTJ.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

I dunno....an ISTJ renegade... >.> Would one really take the law into his own hands? I could see an ISTJ being all self-sacrificing and taking a blow for the greater good.... Hmm.... He *does* work with the law instead of around it... That's an interesting thought... >.> As Bruce Wayne, he plays an ESFP. 

Blah. There's no question Batman is an I*TJ....but you can't really go up and ask a fictional character if he considers himself more of a concrete thinker, taking in external cues and making judgements based on what he observes....or if he trusts his gut instinct more. You could argue either way.


----------



## mrmatt (Aug 18, 2009)

well, im actually batman so i guess ive been invited to the party


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Alysaria said:


> I dunno....an ISTJ renegade... >.> Would one really take the law into his own hands? I could see an ISTJ being all self-sacrificing and taking a blow for the greater good.... Hmm.... He *does* work with the law instead of around it... That's an interesting thought... >.> As Bruce Wayne, he plays an ESFP.
> 
> Blah. There's no question Batman is an I*TJ....but you can't really go up and ask a fictional character if he considers himself more of a concrete thinker, taking in external cues and making judgements based on what he observes....or if he trusts his gut instinct more. You could argue either way.



Batman is often mistaken for INTJ, but he is ISTJ.

Bruce Wayne, I'm not sure about, but he's definently not ESFP.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess it depends on the movie....or the comic...


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

But the fact that Batman has kryptonite "just in case" he ever has to take out Superman....and all the intricate preparation he makes... I don't know. That screams N to me.


----------



## Astronomy_lover (Jul 26, 2021)

Marie Curie *(Intp)* She was the first woman to win a Nobell Prize, the first person and the only woman to win the Nobel Prize twice, and the only person to win the Nobel Prize in two scientific fields.








Richard Feynman (Entp*) 








*


----------

